# A Ringo Update



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello everyone! It's been awhile since I wrote so I thought I'd give you an update on Ringo. I think he's doing very well. He seems to be becoming more and more social. He still bites me occasionally but he hasn't drawn blood since the last time I wrote. I keep telling him 'no bite' and I swipe him on the nose. He looks remorseful for a few seconds afterward. He is still slowly growing on me. The more I learn about him the easier it gets. Now that I know that he's not going to be cuddly I don't expect so much from him. I'm just happy that he comes to his cage doors to see me for a little bit every night. I am hoping that he will soon get use to being picked up. He struggles when I pick him up to put him in his dust bath. I am going to try holding him for a few minutes every night. I have been just sitting by his cage and talking to him every night. He has been letting me scratch his chin and ears but he is still timid and jumps if i move too quick. Yesterday when I wasn't home my sister came in my room to see him. My rat's water had dripped into the bottom of the critter nation and Ringo's back was supposedly soaked. She told me she put the blow dyer on low and dried him. She also said he seemed to enjoy it and did not try to run away. I still haven't bought Ringo and my rats their playpen yet but I am hoping to soon. That's all for now!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Sounds good! Glad you didn't bring him to the petstore.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I heard they are not supposed to get wet o they get upset or depressed or something.... Was my friend pullin my leg ? He sounds like he's becoming sweeter . Good for you for being patient wit him!!! You're very sweet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

